# Killshot



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

A great lesser-known film.
Mickey Rourke delivers another top notch performance, but I must say that Joseph Gordon-Levitt (remember the kid from 3rd Rock?) steals the show.
He does such a great job of portraying an annoying jerk that you'll find yourself yearning for Rourke's character to shut him up in a brutal and permanent fashion.
Diane Lane is as fetching as ever, but I feel like Rosario Dawson's talent is slightly under-utilized.

This film carries a disturbing edge similar to the one in "No Country for Old Men". You could almost begin to like the bad guy, were it not for the fact that he's a cold-blooded ruthless killer.

The film has been put together in such as fashion that the viewer isn't at all sure that the outcome will be the way it "should" be in a fair and just world.

Will evil prevail as it often does in the real world, or will the good guys win?
No spoilers here.

If this movie hits PPV or Netflix, or wherever mortals go these days for entertainment that they should have seen months ago, by all means, spend the $3.00 and enjoy a very well done film.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Looks like my kind of movie. I'll keep an eye open for it, thanks!


----------

